# Whatcha been up to Lately?



## KenpoTess (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok ~! get off your hands and tell us what you've been up to lately.. 
Anything so exciting as Skydiving?  

Have you been inundated by school / work 
Been sick ?

You actually have a life out there besides Martial Talk *egads*


I,myself,  this past week have been worked out hard in the studio,  by Mr. Dennis Conatser who's been here since Thursday for our Seminar (Saturday (which was a good time*G*)  He ran classes Thurs & Fri nights.. til 11:30 pm.. we were dragging~!!  But wow we learned stuff *G* And last night after the seminar.. dinner was a blast as usual~!!! 


Course Kaith started a Legend of the Green Dragon game for us.. and now alot of us here on MT need a 12 step program cuz it IS addicting~!!  
I killed that measly beast this morning and was promoted from farmgirl  Tess to Page Tess *whooohooo..* Now I get to start all over again at level1 and battle beasties..~!

Other than class and gaming.. Not much exciting on this end.. 
Hope someone has something fun they've been doing ~!!

if you have no excuse.. then get posting on MT 

Tess


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 5, 2003)

A very stressful week at work. Luckily, I've maintained my cool this year, instead of fighting back. Sadly though , it's wearing me down. 

I ran into a fulltime MA teaching job(TKD) in a commerical studio, but pays only 21 a year. Too bad I can't take it.

I've started on Long 8, which is our final form, so I have a new project for now.

Still looking for students, I may go teach in a small town 45 min out that has no one there, but other arts have been taught there before.

Skydiving, now that would be interesting.............


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *A very stressful week at work. Luckily, I've maintained my cool this year, instead of fighting back. Sadly though , it's wearing me down.
> 
> I ran into a fulltime MA teaching job(TKD) in a commerical studio, but pays only 21 a year. Too bad I can't take it.
> ...



awww sounds like you do need a break Ricky... and that's too bad about the low pay for the TKD job ..  

*sending good thoughts your way so that things will turn around for ya~!!!

I'm procrastinating on waking up Seig and Mr. C this morning cuz I know private lessons will commence as soon as I do *G*
*rubbing sore muscles~!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

I have a textbook due to be published in Feb. It's in production now. The amount of work is unbelievable--checking copyediting, page proofs, specifying how the art should appear, and on and on and on. As other authors warned me, production is the worst part of the process. It's not difficult but it's so very time-consuming. I probably shouldn't even be on MartialTalk now! Back to checking the Index.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 5, 2003)

Well I have computer training to do 4 days this week. 1.5 hrs. each way to each destination . Then the 8 hrs. of training will start.  

I have many personal problems on the arise as I sit here and type and realize that this may be my last post on MT for quite some time. It just depends on how things go :asian: .  If I have time in a couple of weeks maybe I can drop by whilst at work but it depends on how busy I am. 

Due to some financial problems I may have to stop going into class and just practice at home for a while.

My back is feeling better however. 

Anyway on that note; everyone take care.:asian: 

Sincerely,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

Hope things start looking up!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes JF,

I hope things go well. I have been real busy myself at work, and around the house things breaking , and getting the yard and house ready for the winter. 

Tess, Step One? Denile? I guess this is where I am still in the game


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I have computer training to do 4 days this week. 1.5 hrs. each way to each destination . Then the 8 hrs. of training will start.
> 
> I have many personal problems on the arise as I sit here and type and realize that this may be my last post on MT for quite some time. It just depends on how things go :asian: .  If I have time in a couple of weeks maybe I can drop by whilst at work but it depends on how busy I am.
> ...



Hey you.. just remember.. no matter how bad things look.. it's always brighter after the storm.. Sure hope things get better.. and remember you have friends out there that care~!!

You know where to find us~!
Tess
*hugs*


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey you.. just remember.. no matter how bad things look.. it's always brighter after the storm.. Sure hope things get better.. and remember you have friends out there that care~!!
> 
> You know where to find us~!
> ...



Mr. Farnsworth,

I'm looking out for ya also. I'll keep thinking of you. Keep the faith!:samurai:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 5, 2003)

I just got done a marching band tour this weekend. sadly, it kept me out of Mr. C's seminar, and away from chinese for dinner. However, I think my muscles feel the same exact way as they would if I had stayed in state. I tell ya, we did 4 and a half shows (we turned around and marched two songs to the away side) in two days...that's a lot of running around! and doing pop-overs in the wind with a weighted, 6 ft. pole with drag from a large flag is no easy task!

...thankfully, no saxes were killed :angel: but some drumline almost got popped...

...midterm tomorrow *grumble*



mr. farnsworth, I give ya big hugs and a "feel better soon"


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

Watchin the game...havin a Bud.....Waaaaassssuuuup!:drinkbeer


----------



## molson (Oct 6, 2003)

Working 3rd shift this week and practicing my material for my upcoming test by sifting through my note cards. I hope no one walks by... I'll just tell them there is a bee in my office..


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 6, 2003)

Fighting the flu since last wednesday.  You know the one.... every joint in your body aches like crazy, stuffy head, fever.  Still went to work though (kids to feed, heating oil to buy).  I'm telling ya, the mountains of WVa are not where you want to be driving when your head is stopped up..... too many pressure changes.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Fighting the flu since last wednesday.  You know the one.... every joint in your body aches like crazy, stuffy head, fever.  Still went to work though (kids to feed, heating oil to buy).  I'm telling ya, the mountains of WVa are not where you want to be driving when your head is stopped up..... too many pressure changes. *



*sprays the lysol.. awww I'm sorry you're not feeling well theletch~!!!  Yeppers.. these mountains can wreak havoc on your sinuses even when you're feeling good.. ~!!
Get better soon ~!!!

Hugs
Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yes JF,
> 
> I hope things go well. *



Thanks for the thoughts Brother Rich.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey you.. just remember.. no matter how bad things look.. it's always brighter after the storm.. Sure hope things get better.. and remember you have friends out there that care~!!
> Tess
> *hugs* *



As always thank you  . Things have begun to get heated up at home between my ex-wife, wife, mom and dad. This along with the 4:40am wake up calls and computer training for 8 hrs. have been extremely rough. I just popped on here today to take a look see at the forum.  And as always I don't turn down hugs from women especially pretty ones.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Mr. Farnsworth,
> 
> I'm looking out for ya also. I'll keep thinking of you. Keep the faith!:samurai: *



Thank you.:asian:  If I get a chance maybe I'll be on sat. or sun. but if not hopefully in a couple of weeks things will die down.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *mr. farnsworth, I give ya big hugs and a "feel better soon" *



I'm just Jason sweetie   nothing special and I'm trying. _(read above post to Tess)_  Hugs back because I don't turn down hugs from females.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> I'm just Jason sweetie  Hugs back because I don't turn down hugs from females.
> *



YOU don't turn down hugs from anyone...... MALE or female......LOL

Jason told this to me last time I saw him..

I think that I shall never see 
A girl refuse a meal for free
A girl whose hungry eyes are fixed
Upon a drink thats being mixed
Yes Girls are Hugged by Mugs like me 
Cause we don't like to hug a tree!!

:rofl:


----------



## pknox (Oct 7, 2003)

Still waiting to here about that potential teaching job, and working part time with an autistic child in the afternoons in the meantime.  Spending a lot of time perusing career related sites to see what I'm going to do with the rest of my life if this teaching job doesn't come through.  Actually, it feels very much like when I first graduated college, except now I have a wife and 4 kids.  Ah - the prospects of entry level employment...


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *As always thank you  . Things have begun to get heated up at home between my ex-wife, wife, mom and dad. This along with the 4:40am wake up calls and computer training for 8 hrs. have been extremely rough. I just popped on here today to take a look see at the forum.  And as always I don't turn down hugs from women especially pretty ones.  *



well I'm still sending good thoughts your way Jason and you missed a great weekend ~!!  We did lots and had a great time   hopefully by March you'll have things all fixed and can come out for the next one~!!!
*Hugs* no matter what Mr. C. says *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Still waiting to here about that potential teaching job, and working part time with an autistic child in the afternoons in the meantime.  Spending a lot of time perusing career related sites to see what I'm going to do with the rest of my life if this teaching job doesn't come through.  Actually, it feels very much like when I first graduated college, except now I have a wife and 4 kids.  Ah - the prospects of entry level employment... *



I sure hope you find what you are looking for.. times are indeed tough especially with 5 dependants~!! My hat is off to you ~!! Autism is such a difficult condition to deal with.. my daughter is going to college full time  and  also takes care of a 12 yr old with autism.. Takes a special person ~!!!  
Best of luck Pknox~!!!


----------



## pknox (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Shodan (Oct 7, 2003)

Well- I spent today being sore.......but it was for a good cause!!  We were hiking all day yesterday to a waterfall- it was beautiful, but a tough 8 mile round-trip hike and the gnats were awful.  Our son is getting heavy (19 months old)- but we made it and my hubby carried him for most of the way.  Our dog, Kaya, had a blast!!

 :asian:  :karate:


----------



## pknox (Oct 7, 2003)

Sounds like a cool time!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm just Jason sweetie   nothing special and I'm trying. (read above post to Tess)  Hugs back because I don't turn down hugs from females. *




Hehe. alright.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2003)

I have 4 hours to do 5 *days*  worth of work. How'm I doin?:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I have 4 hours to do 5 days  worth of work. How'm I doin?:shrug: *



Piece of cake!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by jfarnsworth _*
> I have 4 hours to do 5 days  worth of work. How'm I doin?:shrug:
> *



For your "Friendly Neighborhood Farnsburger Man"!

:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *For your "Friendly Neighborhood Farnsburger Man"!
> 
> :rofl: *




*quirks brow* ...not askin...





....ah, midterm week...i love the sound of college students screaming...


and Saturday is homecoming for Shepherd College....maybe we'll actually _win!_ a game...for once!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *For your "Friendly Neighborhood Farnsburger Man"!*



  When do I get to kiss the hot woman in the cold rain not wearing a bra? :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks all for the wishes  . This week has been rather tough. 17 hrs. of riding time in a car and 30hrs. parked in a chair doing computer training stuff. When thursday came I went to one of my job classifications :shrug:  in which I could only be there for 4hrs. There was work piled up from monday morning to thursday and I actually had to bring some s*** home 'cause there's a quotation and a take off from some blue prints that have to be in monday morning.    Anyway maybe this should have been in the venting room. Take care all; and if I get a chance to come back somewhere in the near future you know I'll be here. 

p.s. Mr. C;

I like the EPAK room just wish I could participate more.:asian:


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 10, 2003)

Having my Birthday party today w00tage


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pknox (Oct 11, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *Having my Birthday party today w00tage *



Check out the Locker room  
Happy 14th ~!!!

artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 11, 2003)

Jason.. *calming thoughts* it will get better..~!!

*hugs* ~!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 11, 2003)

Yesterday I introduced three guys to the wonderful world of VERTICAL caving and they loved it. Took one of the guys (the other two had to go home...awww) to a beginner vert cave and on the way down I saw sitting on a ledge a widdle live bunny wabbit (no kidding). A young cottontail that had gotten too close to the edge and fell in. 
My buddy and I explored the cave and then enroute out we performed "Bunny Rescue!" Basically I went up and got a suitable pack and lowered it down to him. He (gently) caught the bunny and put it in the pack and brought it up and we took it out, examined it for injuries and saw that it was fine and walked a ways from the entrance of the cave (it's a 60' initial drop with a series of ledges so there was NO way it could've gotten out) and let it go. buh bye widdle bunny! 

We felt good about that for some reason... (not a very MACHO-MAN thing to do...saving the lives of hapless bunnies facing slow death by starvation).

The irony of it all was that the guy I was with is the third largest Falcon/Hawk breeder in the country.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 11, 2003)

Wow!!  Cool story and good for you!!  Who says saving poor little stranded animals is not macho?  It's WAY macho in my eyes...........so good job and thanks on behalf of the animal lovers out there!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 13, 2003)

Absolutley nothing.

I got No Phone, No Net Access, No Cable No Hot Tub... Its like freaking Giligans Island at my house.  Im spending all my time at work now.

I Really miss my hot tub.  I need to fix the leak.  Sigh.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 13, 2003)

MACaver.. *G* Excellent~!!

Yeah I haven't been up to anything either Technopunk.. same ole same ole.. and it's getting pretty old but oh well..  that's life eh~!
And next thing we know winter will be here and more nothingness to do~!

*grumbles*


----------



## molson (Oct 14, 2003)

I think everyone who trains gets  in the same routine. work, go to the studio and see the family. Not much time for anything else. Such a life we choose.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2003)

Well for the last few days I've been up to absolutely nothing.. and bored stiff.. 
Seig's off on his annual hunting adventure with his dad.. out in the cold wet rainy snowy sleet.. yeah fun wow.. NOT.. 
so I've been occupying myself with total mundanity.. *new word and I've been rewriting the dictionary so 'bite me' 
Now Thanksgiving is upon us.. How rude of it btw.. it's still July isn't it?  Next thing ya know Christmas will be waking us up .. *grumbles and mumbles* 
I could be working Tecs.. but nope I'm not.. I could be sleeping.. do that every night..
so I'm rambling mindlessly cuz  the cat and dog are ignoring me..


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 24, 2003)

Just found out tonite my BB test is pushed up a month and is now March 13, 2004, which means kick up my weight loss another notch to get off as much as I can off by then.  Down 83, 40 more.  :boing2: 

In the interim, having to deal with my idiot bully brother and other drama, which completely annoys me and I'm tired.  

Other than that, just gearing up for the holidays and turkey and nutroll and stuffing and getting lots of smiles/hugs/kisses from my little niece.     (which makes all thoughts of idiot brother completely leave my head).

Have a nice Thanksgiving everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lorrie


----------



## pknox (Nov 25, 2003)

83 pounds?  Congratulations!


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks.  It's been quite a journey to get this far.


----------



## pknox (Nov 25, 2003)

Absolutely.  Keep going, but definitely stop to smile once in a while, as you should be very proud for how far you've already gone.

Do me a favor though -- when you end up as a supermodel and get your own calendar, don't forget the little people, OK?


----------



## ABN (Nov 25, 2003)

This weekend we began the mobilization process for several units headed to the sandbox. There was one task we all sought to avoid, I drew the short straw.

ME: 
"You will take your specimen cup and walk in front of me at all times. Upon entering the rest room you will wash your hands with water only. You will then move to the urinal and fill your specimen cup at least half full. You will then seal the cup tightly. you are then free to wash your hands with soap and water. You must remain in view at all times, any attempt to tamper with, substitute, or avoid giving a urnine specimen, is considered a violation of a direct order and is puinshable under the UCMJ. Do you have any questions?"

PFC:
"Ummmm I went just before  got here, I won't have to go again for a while...."


 

What a weekend....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Well for the last few days I've been up to absolutely nothing.. and bored stiff..
> Seig's off on his annual hunting adventure with his dad.. out in the cold wet rainy snowy sleet.. yeah fun wow.. NOT..
> so I've been occupying myself with total mundanity.. *new word and I've been rewriting the dictionary so 'bite me'
> ...




Me and my friend Lindsay can bother you on Friday. I'm taking her out to Shep, even though the campus is closed till next sunday...but it's the only time she can get to view the campus.


I should be shopping, but i still don't know what i should get my secret santa at the dojo *grumble* and need a night with my mom to shop w/ her. Today, possibly tonight, I'm off to Bethany Beach for reasons of my own.

and as for techs, i need to work on them. as well as those pesky sayings and patch descriptions.

guess i better stop doddling and go do stuff.

*wanders off*


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Me and my friend Lindsay can bother you on Friday. I'm taking her out to Shep, even though the campus is closed till next sunday...but it's the only time she can get to view the campus.
> *


* 
Oh no you can't.. Seig will be home Tomorrow and we are not gonna be bothered by anyone.. so you and your friend Lindsay can just go bother someone else 



			I should be shopping, but i still don't know what i should get my secret santa at the dojo *grumble* and need a night with my mom to shop w/ her. Today, possibly tonight, I'm off to Bethany Beach for reasons of my own.
		
Click to expand...


I picked an easy one.. he is already bought for and it was a no brainer~!!




			and as for techs, i need to work on them. as well as those pesky sayings and patch descriptions.

guess i better stop doddling and go do stuff.

*wanders off*
		
Click to expand...

*
Good thing.. With my Vacation I should be working on stuff too.. but what is a vacation if one actually does what one is vacating from??   *that does make sense to me *G*

Have fun and see ya Monday~!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 25, 2003)

Ah. Otay.  I'll let ya'all be...


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Absolutely.  Keep going, but definitely stop to smile once in a while, as you should be very proud for how far you've already gone.
> 
> Do me a favor though -- when you end up as a supermodel and get your own calendar, don't forget the little people, OK?  *



I am definately proud of myself.  I do stop and smell the roses, laugh, have fun and even splurge.  I'd have to say my timeframe for supermodel status has way passed, but a hearty THANKS!!!!, Pnox for the comment.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes, that's great!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Ah. Otay.  I'll let ya'all be... *



 

will be venison processing this weekend.. fun NOT..


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsChic _
> *I am definately proud of myself.  I do stop and smell the roses, laugh, have fun and even splurge.  I'd have to say my timeframe for supermodel status has way passed, but a hearty THANKS!!!!, Pnox for the comment.   *



Way to Go~!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> 
> will be venison processing this weekend.. fun NOT.. *




Sounds like a riot...



hey! congrats, Chic!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

sitting at a counter for hours.. slabs of red raw meat before you, hands freezing from the frigid meat, razor blade sharp knives cutting off every piece of fat (that's what gives venison the 'gamey' taste which I don't like)  Then cutting it down to chunks, wrapping it up and tossing in the cooler, hefting the heavy things to the truck, go up to the Farm where we run it through a commercial tenderizer, back home, where we vacuum seal it in bags, label and freeze..  Now this is an annual festivity.. *rolling owls*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 25, 2003)

*twitch*


I'd be gagging by the end of it. Its not that I don't like venison, tis quite good, but being around that much raw meat...i've got something about handling meats...i'm just weird i guess...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

yeah I'm not too fond of it.. but  ya get used to it..


----------

